# foundationless frame



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

Can someone place a picture of a frame with a popsicle stick in it for foundation less. I want to make sure I am going to attach it right. Thanks.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

not a Popsicle stick but a piece of foundation

http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/window/Dsc00780.jpg

you do it the same way

Dave


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218196


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

drobbins said:


> not a Popsicle stick but a piece of foundation
> 
> http://www.drobbins.net/bee's/window/Dsc00780.jpg
> 
> ...



This is how I am setting up my supers. On your piece. Is it butted up on the left side and just a gap on the right? Or is it centered and it's the angle of the camera.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I think it's butted up to one side but it's not intentional
I don't think it makes any difference

Dave


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

So the popsicle stick does not have to go all the way across?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I've used half a piece of wax foundation that only went half way across and it worked fine
going all the way may improve the chances they keep things straight but I never had a problem
why don't you just turn the wedge sideways and use that? 
it goes all the way

here's a pic of them starting to draw it out

http://www.drobbins.net/bee%27s/Dsc00779.jpg

BTW: I've gone to using the small cell PF-120 frames from Mann Lake
I like the really straight combs I get with plastic foundation

Dave


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

we had some problems using only one popsicle stick in the middle of the top bar (cross comb).

now, we put the popsicle sticks all the way across (almost butting on both sides)...this takes 2 full sticks, and a partial. i built a small jig to break the "odd stick" in the right place. it doesn't have to be really tight, but all the way across seems to help.

deknow


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

drobbins said:


> BTW: I've gone to using the small cell PF-120 frames from Mann Lake
> I like the really straight combs I get with plastic foundation


I had a medium on the bees this last year with plastic frames and they wouldn't touch it for three months. Now I know this could have been many factors in this and I am still going to put that medium back on that hive in the spring but I want to try something diffent for my second hive and third hive.

The other question (I guess this should be another thread) is if I get a nuc and say there is bad chemicals in that foundation when I place them into the hive and add foundationless frames will those chemicals be tranfered throughout the hive?? Or has this not been studied yet???


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The less chemicals you put in the less there will be. But, yes, they move wax around and it's hard to say where they will end up.


----------

